
How Many Megapixels Are Needed for a Professional Photo? - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/2017/02/16/how-many-megapixels-are-needed-for-a-professional-photo-2/
======
andreareina
This is a thinly-veiled ad for some image-compression software. The actual
informative content is light and unsubstantiated. There's plenty of missed
opportunity to _show_ the claims, e.g. by doing a comparison of the same scene
shot at the same pixel size with different-sized sensors, or conversely fixing
the image quality and seeing how big you can go without visible degradation.

~~~
LordWinstanley
Hardly surprising.

If you don't know 'tefo-mohapi' by now [or Special K, as I call him] s/he/it
is a bot who only ever submits stories about 'Afrika' from iafrikan.com
[That's 'Afrika' with a K, for some unfathomable reason]

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=tefo-
mohapi](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=tefo-mohapi)

